# Need help with LED design - minimizing RF noise



## Plane Driver (Feb 28, 2012)

I need help with a design for a landing light for an expermential airplane. Will usually see between 12 & 14vdc. Need to keep RF to a minimum, noise to am radios & effects other instruments as well. weight is a concern but RF is the biggest problem. Would like around 2000 lm. Thanks


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Need help with design*

Hello Plane Driver, welcome to CPF. :wave:

I have moved your thread to another subforum where I think it will be a better fit, hopefully the hobbyists here will drop by shortly.

I have also added a small amount of additional information to your thread title - hope this helps.

Best regards,


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Need help with design*

If you have power to burn, I believe a linear regulator will do - try a resistor. If you want to get cute with design, one or two LEDs on each wing will get the Vf to where you get more light at lower current, burning less power in a resistor. What light output pattern do you want? Throwy or floody or blasting nuclear wall of light, or just to be seen?


----------



## Plane Driver (Mar 15, 2012)

What i'm looking for is a throw on one side and a flood on the other. a wall of light sounds great. i need help with a design and parts to do this. not very electronic savy, but can solider ok. 
thanks in advance


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Plane Driver said:


> What i'm looking for is a throw on one side and a flood on the other. a wall of light sounds great. i need help with a design and parts to do this. not very electronic savy, but can solider ok.
> thanks in advance



I would start with some of the automotive specialty electronics suppliers, i.e. Melexis, then look at On-Semi, TI/National, etc. and look for reference designs for LED drivers for headlights. These will likely be designed with EMI in mind. It is relatively simple to design a low emi switch mode power supply. You just trade-off efficiency for lower noise by slowing down the switching transients. May want to make sure the switching frequency and harmonics are not in ranges that effect the most sensitive electronics.

Semiman


----------

